# BECOMING AN OUTDOORS-WOMAN PROGRAM OFFERS WINTER WEEKEND



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

BECOMING AN OUTDOORS-WOMAN PROGRAM OFFERS WINTER WEEKEND

LANSING--Attention all women who are suffering from a case 
of cabin fever. The Michigan Department of Natural Resources 
Becoming an Outdoors-Woman program and the Ruffed Grouse 
Society are offering a remedy for those who wish to 
challenge the long, cold Michigan winter--three days of 
winter outdoor fun at the beautiful NettieBay Lodge, 
February 23-25.
"This three-day weekend workshop is a great way for women to 
improve their outdoor skills, learn new activities or even 
enjoy the company of like-minded individuals who can come 
together to appreciate the beauty of winter outdoors while 
learning to utilize its unique qualities," said Lynn Marla, 
DNR BOW Coordinator.
The NettieBay Lodge is situated on beautiful Lake Nettie in 
Presque Isle County, 14 miles southwest of Rogers City. 
Surrounding the lodge and 10 cottages are 2,000 acres of 
picturesque hardwoods, pines and water. The hospitality is 
outstanding, and each of the cottages has its own unique 
atmosphere.
Classes will be offered in cross country skiing, ice 
fishing, snowshoeing, rabbit hunting, winter survival and 
mushing a team of sled dogs. Special evening activities also 
are planned. Women, 18 or older, are eligible to attend this 
three-day workshop. The $125 registration fee covers 
lodging, meals and all instruction. Enrollment will be 
limited to 25 participants. To receive more information and 
request a registration form, contact Nancy Thurston at 810-
392-2111.
Many other outdoor programs for women are scheduled this 
year across Michigan. To learn more about these additional 
opportunities, contact Lynn Marla at 517-241-2225; e-mail: 
[email protected], or visit the DNR Web site at www.michigandnr.com.


----------

